# Help!



## Isaac R (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys! 
First of all, I would like to welcome myself to what appears to be a wonderful forum of enthusiastic smokers :) 
Now, on to more pressing matters:
HELP
I have a smoker at home and whenever I try to smoke a brisket or steak without any dry rub, (for dietary reasons or whatnot) the meat always comes out with the outside being wet and "slimy" with a rubbery texture. Would love an opinion on why that's happening and how to fix! 
Problemo number two:
No matter what chips I use (yes, I have a wood chip smoker), be it applewood chips, hickory, mesquite, etc.. the meat always comes out tasting the same. The chips aren't really having much of an effect.  Can someone help me please!!! 
I have a masterbuilt electric wood chip smoker 
Thanks in advance guys and gals! 
Also, side note, I used to work in a smokehouse as a pit master but my meat never came out like this and I can't understand what's wrong. Granted, their smoker was a massive one that ran on huge chunks of wood with an automatic exhaust system, but still...


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your smoking woes, Isaac. Both the symptoms you shared above seem to relate to the airflow (or lack of) in your smoker. You mention you have an MES but do you have any mods? How old is it? Can you share pictures? And lastly, how do you measure the temp in your smoker?

I'm hoping with a few more details, I or someone can help you out.


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

For reference, this is the smoker I am currently using
Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker As you can see, it has a small adjustable airflow valve on the top, and and has a digital thermometer built in for the internal temperature along with automatic temperature control.
Additionally, I check the internal temperature of the meat itself using a handheld digital thermometer.
I've had the smoker for just over a year, but I'm not sure how old the actual model is. 
Let me know if you need any additional details. 
Thanks so much for your help!
-Isaac


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah definitely need more information about how you set up your smoker. I realize I am jumping on some conclusions here, but for many that own the electric MES there are some general SMF advice that may not fit with what the manufacturer suggests.

1. Always leave the top damper open.
2. Never trust the built in temp probe. They are notoriously off. Buy a dual probe remote therm- One for the meat and one for the clipping to the grate at meat level.
3. Forsake the chiploader. Get yourself an Amazen pellet tray= way better smoke control and results!
4. Never put water in the water pan. There is planty of moisture retained with this well insulated smoker even with the vent always open.


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for the tips! 
So, regarding the damper, I adjust manually depending on the situation. If say, I just flared the flame on the bottom to build up smoke, I'll close the damper somewhat to allow the fire to die down a little, but for all other purposes, I'll keep the damper most of the way open 
Regarding putting my own temp probe in there, that's definitely something I'll consider especially for the meat itself which would elimanate the problem of opening the smoker door whenever checking the temp. 
For the chip loader, does the pellet tray really change things? I'll definitely switch to a pellet loader if that's the case.
For the water tray, I absolutely never use it unless I'm smoking chicken, which in that case I'll fill the tray with either beer or whiskey for a unique take on beer-can chicken 
Regarding soaking the chips before using them, I've found largely mixed opinions and was wondering if anyone could give me a definitive answer on the topic. As of now, I've used dry non-soaked chips .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2018)

Well that's the problem with using chips- you are relying on the heating element to control the burn. You tend to get too much bad smoke or it goes out all together. You cant "cold smoke" with it like that either.

You want airflow and not stale smoke lingering around so the vent should always stay open. Even if you use chips, it is best to always leave it open. The only time I close my vent is to either pre-heat it or after I am done and its put away to keep bugs and critters out.

That's good that you don't soak your chips, and you shouldn't- ever. You want a THIN BLUE SMOKE. Soaked chips will not burn cleanly and will produce white and grey smoke that is very much full of creosote. Can you say "Ashtray"?

There are many options for dual probe remote digital therms on the market. Maverick, Therm Pro, Thermoworks are just a few. Check out the reviews, but is a "must have" for most smokers. Highly recommend, and disregard what your MES therm says other than a reference once you see how far off it really is.

The pellet tray IS a game changer! I cant say enough good about it and the many added benefits. No need to keep reloading chips with 10-11 or 12 hours of continuous reliable clean smoke- no getting up in the middle of the night. Cold smoking is another added benefit. Its known as an ANMPS around here, and worth every penny. Normally you just set the lit pellet tray in and forget it

Now what model you have there is a Gen 2 MES, and is known to be prone to have airflow issues to allow enough oxygen in to sustain the burning pellets in a tray. In other words some owners have a hard time keeping pellets lit with that model. You have a couple options, but me personally I would lean toward a mailbox mod with that unit. Don't worry, its a lot simpler and cheaper than it sounds. I'm sure 

 Bearcarver
 will be around soon to point you to his very detailed explanation and testing he has done with MES smokers and recommendations.

Even with chicken you don't need water in your pan. I should say ESPECIALLY with chicken I wouldn't use a water pan. Its hard enough to prevent from getting rubbery skin even at the max 275' setting. Whisky in the pan sounds a little dangerous to me with the % of alcohol for a potential for explosion or fire. Beer I understand, and in general just about any other liquid is great for a BRAISING step, but that is in the same pan with the meat- possibly on a rack, and I am generally foiling.

I think that addresses each of you questions. But most of all WELCOME Isaac!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome Isaac.  I am a MES 30 user as well.  I will offer advice as follows:

Everything Browneyes said.   Nailed it.  Give em a shot and I bet your results will be spot on.  Good luck and enjoy practicing!!!


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks so much! 

 browneyesvictim


 Jeff Wright

I will definitely be switching to a pellet smoking technique. I've also never actually experienced the famed "blue smoke" for myself unfortunately :( .
Any recommendations or techniques on how to achieve it? Or just any recommendations or techniques in general for a better smoking experience.
Also, I've been thinking of cold and hot smoking salmon. How would I go about doing so with the smoker I have currently?
Also, thanks for the welcome! I already feel right at home :)


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 30, 2018)

I to use the master built 30, all I use is the mailbox mod, it's very easy to set up as browneyes said, I've tried putting the pellet tray in the smoker with the chip loader partially  pulled out, but that was unreliable , mailbox is the way to go. I always leave the vent on top wide open.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 30, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> all I use is the mailbox mod



I actually don't even use the mailbox either.  Seems adequate with no mods, and my model sounds like the very same.  Pellet tray stays going every time.  Just my experience though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> So, regarding the damper, I adjust manually depending on the situation. If say, I just flared the flame on the bottom to build up smoke, I'll close the damper somewhat to allow the fire to die down a little, but for all other purposes, I'll keep the damper most of the way open
> Regarding putting my own temp probe in there, that's definitely something I'll consider especially for the meat itself which would elimanate the problem of opening the smoker door whenever checking the temp.
> For the chip loader, does the pellet tray really change things? I'll definitely switch to a pellet loader if that's the case.
> ...




Hi Isaac!!
Everything said so far is Great Info, but the Smoker you have (Shown in your post above) is actually a Gen #1, which is the one of the better MES units.
You don't say where you live so I can't tell which Amazing Smoker to recommend to you.
If you're at a High Altitude, you should get a Tube Smoker, and if you aren't the AMNPS (Tray) would be best.
That should solve your smoking problems.

Here are a couple Links I made to help tell which MES is which & some info about them:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Also If you want some ideas & tips on what to make in your MES, and how to do it, just click on my Link @ the bottom of this post.

Note: Like Jeff, I never needed a Mailbox for anything other than my mail.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey bear, not to change the subject but I've been going through your step by steps it's pretty amazing  all the different  items you have on there  and how detailed you are. Now if I can  talk the wife into prime rib instead of turkey for thanksgiving . Again sorry, I don't want to change the subject .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2018)

Without taking away anything what Bear says about MES units...

You are right. I retract my statement that you have a gen 2. I didn't look close enough. However I am a little perplexed. My Gen 1 30" looks nothing like the 20071117. In fact his looks more like a hybrid, or similar to the latest gen without BT. If it were a true gen 1, then it should have the metal rods that go across from the heating element that the AMNPS was designed to sit on.

In any case, where would you suggest the AMNPS placement on this unit Bear? On the floor on the left side with added legs or standoffs?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> On the floor on the left side



I know you asked Bear, but that is where I put mine, and do not use legs, although it does sit up on a lip some.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome Isaac.
First off, congrats on landing a MES 30 Gen 1.  I've been using one for years and, IMO, it is the best smoker Masterbuilt ever made.
Everything you've been told here is the absolute truth.  I've been using the AMNPS for years with the mailbox mod and absolutely love it.  Unlike John (Bearcarver) I could never keep the AMNPS burning inside the MES.  I just don't have John's magic touch with it.  But try using the AMNPS in the smoker first, then if it isn't working you can always look at the mod.
Most important of all:
--keep the top vent open ALL THE TIME
--don't trust the stock therms.  Get a 2 probe digital remote therm
--DON'T put water in the pan
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Without taking away anything what Bear says about MES units...
> 
> You are right. I retract my statement that you have a gen 2. I didn't look close enough. However I am a little perplexed. My Gen 1 30" looks nothing like the 20071117. In fact his looks more like a hybrid, or similar to the latest gen without BT. If it were a true gen 1, then it should have the metal rods that go across from the heating element that the AMNPS was designed to sit on.
> 
> In any case, where would you suggest the AMNPS placement on this unit Bear? On the floor on the left side with added legs or standoffs?




I only went by the Pic in the post, which shows a Gen #1.
Now that I opened it up, I see it is a "Hybrid", which is a Gen #1 exterior, with a Gen #2.5 interior.
This is even better than a Gen #1.
The best place for an AMNPS in that one would be the same place I put mine in my Gen #2.5, which is to put the bottom rack in place & put the AMNPS on the far right end of that rack. Then you can pull the chip dumper out about 3", and rotate it 180° to allow more air to flow through, and push it back in for less air.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Welcome Isaac.
> First off, congrats on landing a MES 30 Gen 1.  I've been using one for years and, IMO, it is the best smoker Masterbuilt ever made.
> Everything you've been told here is the absolute truth.  I've been using the AMNPS for years with the mailbox mod and absolutely love it.  Unlike John (Bearcarver) I could never keep the AMNPS burning inside the MES.  I just don't have John's magic touch with it.  *But try using the AMNPS in the smoker first, then if it isn't working you can always look at the mod.
> Most important of all:
> ...




Isaac,
If I'd have had more time, i would have explained it the way Gary did.

Bear


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow! I'm learning more about smoking than I did in my year of working as a pitmaster. So I'm definitely going to opt into getting a pellet tray and if that doesn't work, I can build the mailbox mod (I always knew pursuing an engineering degree would be useful someday ;) ) 
I do live in new york, where smoking is actually very difficult as it is, regardless of the altitude, because of the many restrictive laws and pesky neighbors. 
To all that have been replying to my thread, I thank you wholeheartedly and feel free to keep sending me all your hardearned tips and tricks, so that I can become a better smoker :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Hey bear, not to change the subject but I've been going through your step by steps it's pretty amazing  all the different  items you have on there  and how detailed you are. Now if I can  talk the wife into prime rib instead of turkey for thanksgiving . Again sorry, I don't want to change the subject .




She'll not be sorry.
A prime Rib is one of the easiest Smokes I ever do, and the Greatest Reward.
And any one of those on my Index will do fine. I like the newest ones best, because I got better at writing them up as I went along.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> browneyesvictim
> 
> ...



Give the AMNPS pellet tray a whirl and you will achieve TBS nirvana! That simple. But I will also recommend 100% smoke wood pellets. No blends, no fillers or flavors added etc. The pellets sold by Amazen (same manufacturer of the tray) are just the kind you want. In fact you can get a sample of their pellets when you buy the tray.

As for the salmon... this too will come. There are plenty of good recipes here. Use the search tool, or browse the forum categories. This site is very proactive in promoting only "safe" recipes and techniques. Read lots and educate yourself about how to protect yourself and your family or anyone else that eats the food you create, from getting food poisoning- parasites, Botulism, Listeria, etc. It can be deadly! Learn the proper safe food handling temps and times. Learn about the use of Cure #1, and once you are knowledgeable and confident with a known safe recipe and practice, you can try you hand at cold smoking salmon.  Actually, I might suggest starting with cold smoking some cheese first. But just be careful of what you find on the interwebs. There is a lot of bad info out there.  But definitely post up your smokes and ask questions.

Again WELCOME!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Give the AMNPS pellet tray a whirl and you will achieve TBS nirvana! That simple. But I will also recommend 100% smoke wood pellets. No blends, no fillers or flavors added etc. The pellets sold by Amazen (same manufacturer of the tray) are just the kind you want. In fact you can get a sample of their pellets when you buy the tray.
> 
> As for the salmon... this too will come. There are plenty of good recipes here. Use the search tool, or browse the forum categories. This site is very proactive in promoting only "safe" recipes and techniques. Read lots and educate yourself about how to protect yourself and your family or anyone else that eats the food you create, from getting food poisoning- parasites, Botulism, Listeria, etc. It can be deadly! Learn the proper safe food handling temps and times. Learn about the use of Cure #1, and once you are knowledgeable and confident with a known safe recipe and practice, you can try you hand at cold smoking salmon.  Actually, I might suggest starting with cold smoking some cheese first. But just be careful of what you find on the interwebs. There is a lot of bad info out there.  But definitely post up your smokes and ask questions.
> 
> Again WELCOME!!!




Hi Isaac!!
Again Old Browneyesvictim gave you some top end info there,
And this forum has a Great Search engine.

I only have one complete Smoked Salmon Step by Step, but everybody seems to like it.

Here it is:
*Smoked Salmon*


Bear


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

Guess who just bought themselves a new A-Maze-en pellet tray! 
Not me. 
Because I bought myself two of them! 
Naturally I had immediately gone to amazon to purchase the new tray and nearly ordered it, but a  random thought occurred, and i decided to check A-maze-en's website out of curiosity. Turns out, if you buy scratch and dent products that were only cosmetically damaged (that are new and fully functional of course), you get nearly 50% off what you would pay on Amazon!!! 
So naturally I opted to buy two, because who saves money on a deal and then actually saves it? 
I bought the tray and the 12" tube, but was faced with a dilemma. Shipping was only free at $50 and my total was around $30. So I made the obvious choice and instead of paying for shipping, I bought more stuff :) 
I am now the proud owner (to be) of a beautiful new tray, tube, and a 20lb bag of pitmaster's choice pellets :)
I feel like a better smoker already
Now if only I knew how to use the tray and pellets ;) ;) (someone please teach me)


----------



## Isaac R (Oct 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Isaac!!
> Everything said so far is Great Info, but the Smoker you have (Shown in your post above) is actually a Gen #1, which is the one of the better MES units.
> You don't say where you live so I can't tell which Amazing Smoker to recommend to you.
> If you're at a High Altitude, you should get a Tube Smoker, and if you aren't the AMNPS (Tray) would be best.
> ...


Hi bear, I've looked and looked and can't seem to find the link you referenced at the end of this post. If you could help me out, because I'm quite tired and probably just missing it


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Hi bear, I've looked and looked and can't seem to find the link you referenced at the end of this post. If you could help me out, because I'm quite tired and probably just missing it




*No problem:
This is at the bottom of all of my posts:*
Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
All Kinds To Choose From.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> I am now the proud owner (to be) of a beautiful new tray, tube, and a 20lb bag of pitmaster's choice pellets :)
> I feel like a better smoker already
> Now if only I knew how to use the tray and pellets ;) ;) (someone please teach me)



Can you feel the power?!?!

I might suggest typing in "Amazen pellet tray" on youtube to see some videos how to light and use the pellet and tray. Nothing to it really. Just make sure the cherry established pretty good before you put it in your smoker. A gas torch works great. You will get 3-4 hours of smoke out of each row of the tray. Don't be afraid to save and re-use any unburnt pellets. And if-and-when you foil or cover your meat, you no longer need to burn your pellets. So you can snuff them out or just fill enough pellets in the tray that you need to begin with. For most cooks you only need a few hours of smoke to take on a perfect smoke flavor anyway, so you don't always need a full tray. For me, that's usually when I am smoking bacon, ham, or something like that. But for ribs for example, I only smoke for a couple hours at first, then the ribs are foiled with butter and brown sugar and a little apple juice or dr. Pepper or some other braising liquid. But once they are foiled, there is no need to keep burning pellets because its not going to penetrate the foil anyway.

Carefully consider your pellet storage. Keep them dry and don't let them draw moisture. 20 lbs should last you a while! So seal them up in an air tight container. I also keep another metal (fire safe) container that used/unburnt pellets get dumped, then sealed up, then get re-used later.

When it comes to smoke, don't fall into the trap of thinking more is better. And especially don't believe your not smoking if you don't see a cloud of smoke coming out of your smoker! Properly done, you should barely see any smoke at all coming out of your top vent. You will learn to smell it when it is burning correctly. It will be very thin, and slightly blue in color. You wont need to do anything more to achieve this perfect Thin Blue Smoke than to light the pellet tray and set it in. It is pretty clear in Bears Step-by-steps how this is done while setting up your smoker.

Looking forward to your smoke post with pics using your new Amazen! Congrats!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 31, 2018)

I find it helps if you microwave the pellets for 3 or 4 minutes mixing them up half way through to get out any moisture . But maybe you won't have to.


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 1, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *No problem:
> This is at the bottom of all of my posts:*
> Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> ...


Thanks! 
Will definitely be referencing all of this when I set up my smoker for a meat making marathon tomorrow ;)


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 1, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Can you feel the power?!?!
> 
> I might suggest typing in "Amazen pellet tray" on youtube to see some videos how to light and use the pellet and tray. Nothing to it really. Just make sure the cherry established pretty good before you put it in your smoker. A gas torch works great. You will get 3-4 hours of smoke out of each row of the tray. Don't be afraid to save and re-use any unburnt pellets. And if-and-when you foil or cover your meat, you no longer need to burn your pellets. So you can snuff them out or just fill enough pellets in the tray that you need to begin with. For most cooks you only need a few hours of smoke to take on a perfect smoke flavor anyway, so you don't always need a full tray. For me, that's usually when I am smoking bacon, ham, or something like that. But for ribs for example, I only smoke for a couple hours at first, then the ribs are foiled with butter and brown sugar and a little apple juice or dr. Pepper or some other braising liquid. But once they are foiled, there is no need to keep burning pellets because its not going to penetrate the foil anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I will definitely be quite ecstatic if I manage to achieve TBS within my first few times of smoking with the pellet tray. And I'm convinced my meat will definitely start tasting better and having a much better consistency thanks to y'all :)


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 1, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> I find it helps if you microwave the pellets for 3 or 4 minutes mixing them up half way through to get out any moisture . But maybe you won't have to.


Wow! Hadn't thought of that. Are you positive they're microwave safe?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 1, 2018)

It is ok, just go a little at a time and let cool, repeat. Just did some the other day.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes it's safe to microwave  them I do it all the time, I just spread them out on a plate.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Wow! Hadn't thought of that. Are you positive they're microwave safe?




I never had to do it, but from what I've heard from others, I would do it in short spurts, and I wouldn't turn it on & leave the room. Keep an eye on it.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Wow! Hadn't thought of that. Are you positive they're microwave safe?



Isaac, I always nuke my pellets for 2 goes of 2 minutes each.  Trial and error showed me I have no problems keeping them smoking nicely if I nuke them first.  I tried 2 goes of 3 minutes each (once) and filled the microwave with smoke.  Good thing Miss Linda likes the smell of hickory smoke  LOL
Gary


----------



## dr k (Nov 2, 2018)

Sam's has a two pack of these desiccants on sale for $16.00. They work great in totes. Up to 30% drop in RH compared to ambient RH outside of the tote. Drier winter months is a good time to jump start using these. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ubic-ft-rechargable-moisture-absorber.276279/


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> Wow! Hadn't thought of that. Are you positive they're microwave safe?




All you really need is to keep your pellets dry to start with.
Jugs with screw tops work Great!!

This is how I keep my Pellets & my Sawdust Dry:


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 2, 2018)

Bear great idea, amazing,so simple but I would of never   thought of it


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for all your answers guys! 
I'm still waiting (quite impatiently I might add ) for my pellets and tray/tube to arrive .
Will experiment with my microwave once I get the chance


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 2, 2018)

Does anybody put some type of cover over the top of the pellet tray to keep the drippings from falling in it and extinguishing it  ??


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Does anybody put some type of cover over the top of the pellet tray to keep the drippings from falling in it and extinguishing it  ??



Yup,
If you look in some of my pics, you'll see what I use.
I cut a 9" X 11" foil pan in half (Lengthwise). Then I put it above the AMNPS (Upside Down) to protect it from drips. Not too close, because you don't want it to block any air from getting there. I save the other half for when the first half needs changing.

Bear


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm using the maze right now, and I'm finding that the temperature is not going above 90°. I followed the instructions on the manual, and I have a ton of smoke (though none of it is TBS sadly...) But the temperature is not going up at all


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh Isaac! Don't rely on the AMNPS tray to give you the desired heat you want. Turn the MES element on for that if you want heat. Just let the tray provide the smoke. The benefit of the pellet tray is that you can cold smoke if you want to- such as for smoking cheese for example.


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh! I was not aware of that. It's safe to run the MES with nothing in the chip tray?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 9, 2018)

Absolutely. But you can remove it if you want to if it will make you feel any better. It might actually help with air flow if you do.

And don't worry.. the tray will settle in after a bit and give you TBS. Give it a bit of time... you will see.


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 9, 2018)

That certainly worked like a charm! I'm getting temps above 200° now! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2018)

It all works Great with the empty chip burner in there. Mine hasn't had a Chip or chunk in it since 2010.

The empty chip burner, Empty water pan, the shield over the chip burner, etc, etc. all help slow the heat down to keep the amount of direct heat away from the meat.

The biggest reason for using an Amazing Smoker Tray is you control the heat with the MES & the AMNPS does the smoking. Without it, the chips only burn while your heating element is on & the smoking stops when the heat stops for awhile.

Bear


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey guys, just an update. 
I've been using the tray for about 2 weeks now, and I'm finding that the meat I smoke using the tray tastes nearly identical to the meat I used to make using the chip loader.  This is odd considering that the pellets are no where near the same as the chips I used. 
Can anyone explain why my results are dissatisfying?
With Thanksgiving coming up and my hopes of smoking a turkey slowly fading, I could really use some help.
Anything is appreciated
Also, any tips on how to smoke a turkey would be greatly appreciated :)
Thanks,
Isaac


----------



## PAS (Nov 18, 2018)

What kind of pellets are you using?  And what kind of chips are you comparing them to?


----------



## Isaac R (Nov 18, 2018)

PAS said:


> What kind of pellets are you using?  And what kind of chips are you comparing them to?


I am using pitmaster's choice pellets from A-Maze-En, and when I used chips, I had a whole array of different flavours, but for some reason, no matter which chips I would use, it would also taste the same. For reference, i used Jack Daniels whiskey barrel chips, mesquite chips, Apple wood chips, etc..


----------



## PAS (Nov 18, 2018)

Interesting, I have only used the Pitmasters choice so far.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 19, 2018)

Isaac,

I had to go back and re-read this thread to make sure I understand what exactly you need help with.

In your opening post you said"


Isaac R said:


> whenever I try to smoke a brisket or steak without any dry rub, (for dietary reasons or whatnot) the meat always comes out with the outside being wet and "slimy" with a rubbery texture. Would love an opinion on why that's happening and how to fix!
> Problemo number two:
> No matter what chips I use (yes, I have a wood chip smoker), be it applewood chips, hickory, mesquite, etc.. the meat always comes out tasting the same. The chips aren't really having much of an effect. Can someone help me please!!!
> I have a masterbuilt electric wood chip smoker



Is this your issue you are still having? Perhaps if you start from the beginning and describe in detail, what you are doing. Start with what meat, how you season, rub, or otherwise prepare it, how long you smoke it with a time/temp log of pit and meat, vent settings, are you using a water pan, etc. pictures would be even better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2018)

Isaac R said:


> I am using pitmaster's choice pellets from A-Maze-En, and when I used chips, I had a whole array of different flavours, but for some reason, no matter which chips I would use, it would also taste the same. For reference, i used Jack Daniels whiskey barrel chips, mesquite chips, Apple wood chips, etc..




I doubt if you'll notice a lot of difference in sweetness, except maybe with Cherry or Apple (Fruitwoods).
I use almost All Hickory, because I like a stronger smoke flavor, but not as strong as Mesquite.
I believe that "Pitmaster's Choice" you're using is a mix of a few woods, so you aren't supposed to taste individual woods like you did when using one particular Chip at a time.

Bear


----------

